# free gear cables



## roadrash (14 Jan 2015)

i have changed brake cables on a few sturmey archer three speed shopper bikes , i bought a cable sets from asda containing two brake cables and two gear cables inners and outers at the princely sum of £4.
i have no use for the gear cables so have 3 pairs of front and rear inners and outers

nothing special but if anybody wants to make use of them then reply below, all i ask is chuck a couple of quid in a charity box to cover postage.
if more than 3 people reply in the next couple of days i will draw names from a hat.


----------



## broady (14 Jan 2015)

Love the idea of pulling names out of a hat!
I brought a pair of gear cables just this Monday too!


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jan 2015)

Yes please , my commuter needs recabling as the shifting is getting a bit ropey .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Jan 2015)

Yeah chuck me in the hat please. More than happy with the idea of a charity box donation


----------



## Kiwiavenger (15 Jan 2015)

can i have my name added to the hat please?


----------



## compo (15 Jan 2015)

A generous offer, but a small point to note is that the housings with the cables are 5mm, the same as the brake cable housings. I have had problems with indexing using these housings, instantly cured by fitting 4mm gear specific housings. The actual wire cables are fine by the way.


----------



## roadrash (16 Jan 2015)

ok , three replys on here and one from @monkeylc by pm 
4 names in the hat and the three picked out are..................

@cyberknight 
@MickeyBlueEyes 
and @monkeylc 

sorry kiwiavenger

if you could let me have your address by pm please , i will get them in the post.


----------



## monkeylc (16 Jan 2015)




----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2015)

Thanks


----------



## monkeylc (16 Jan 2015)

Who gets the hat? 

Cheers.


----------



## roadrash (16 Jan 2015)

I get to keep the hat


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Jan 2015)

Cheers Chap!


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2015)

all posted 10 mins ago


----------



## monkeylc (21 Jan 2015)

Thanks roadrash, received today


----------



## roadrash (21 Jan 2015)

has anyone recieved these yet !!


----------



## roadrash (21 Jan 2015)

thanks , it seems we posted at the same time


----------



## monkeylc (21 Jan 2015)

That was Wierd, you posted that seconds after my post


----------



## roadrash (21 Jan 2015)

twilight zone


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Jan 2015)

Nothing as yet.

Spooky cross postings between you two! !


----------



## roadrash (23 Jan 2015)

@cyberknight @MickeyBlueEyes 
Have you received the cables yet??


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jan 2015)

roadrash said:


> @cyberknight @MickeyBlueEyes
> Have you received the cables yet??


Yes , thanks i have niot even opened them as i have been to busy but i will bung some money into macmillan thanks


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Jan 2015)

No not for me yet. 
Macmillan or me too, good choice CK


----------



## roadrash (24 Jan 2015)

Thanks. Just wanted to be sure you recieved them.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Jan 2015)

I've just had a msg from Mrs MBE who says I have something waiting for me when I get home. Now either I'm in luck or some gear cables have arrived! 

Cheers @roadrash


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I've just had a msg from Mrs MBE who says I have something waiting for me when I get home. _*Now either I'm in luck as some gear cables have arrived or ...................! *_
> 
> @roadrash


----------

